

The Official Bitcoin Black Friday T-Shirt - ajaymehta
https://bitcoin.fightforthefuture.org/the-official-bitcoin-black-friday-t-shirt

======
vyrotek
I find it strange people are willing to buy things with BitCoin in general.
It's like purchasing something with stock options of company which is
rocketing up in (speculated) value. Vendors are obviously VERY interested in
accepting BitCoin right now because they keep on earning money after the goods
are sold. Wouldn't vendors immediately stop accepting it if the BC charts
showed even a small decline in the BC value over a period of time? How about
if it flat-lined?

~~~
Kluny
It's a bubble... it's going to burst. Now is a great time to be spending it.

~~~
smokeyj
Exactly. Get rid of your fiat while you still can.

~~~
comicjk
I would, except I need it to pay my taxes. And so do 300 million other people.

------
nyar
How is this "official"? Bitcoin is decentralized. There are no officials.

------
therobot24
50$ for a t-shirt to "show your love for bitcoin"...yea pass

~~~
ajaymehta
To clarify: the $50 is a direct donation to Fight for the Future, the non-
profit organization behind Bitcoin Black Friday
([http://www.bitcoinblackfriday.com/](http://www.bitcoinblackfriday.com/)),
and the t-shirt is just a donation reward!

~~~
theklub
Not saying they do this but I always shudder at the use of "non-profit" when
the CEO gets paid tons of money and they don't pay much if any taxes. So just
because its a non-profit doesn't mean someone isn't making money.

~~~
pistle
I know right... Same thing with mutual insurance companies. "What we don't pay
out in overhead and claims, we give back to the members/policy holders..."

Riiiggght. Like there's any incentive to maximize the payback.

Non-profit could mean, "We are taking an vow of poverty to maximize the
benefits of our work on your behalf." It typically means, "We have no
intention of doing anything but spending every cent of what people give/buy.
If that means unnecessary capital or salary expenses... hey use it or lose
it."

Did you see the vendors and wares? WTF bitbugs?

The bitcoin deluge on HN is like freaking Scientology+Amway of D&D currencies.

------
synthesizer
I can't believe you like money too! We should hang out.

